# Smart Little Yorkie Puppy



## SeaBreeze (Dec 14, 2013)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 14, 2013)

Awww, smart little pup.


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 14, 2013)

_Aaaww very smart and cute pup_:hair:


----------



## drifter (Dec 14, 2013)

Wow! Good doggie.


----------



## TICA (Dec 16, 2013)

I tend to like bigger dogs but that little one is the cutest I've seen in a long time.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 11, 2015)

Here's she is a little older, but not much bigger, lol.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 11, 2015)

awwww she is sooo clever and cute


----------



## Ina (Jan 11, 2015)

Why is the picture of the little yorkie a black rectangle ???


----------



## 123Testing (Jan 11, 2015)

such a sweet little lap baby.


----------



## jujube (Jan 11, 2015)

I love Yorkies.  For such little things, they are tough as nails.   I've never met a Yorkie that didn't think she was a Doberman.


----------



## Ina (Jan 11, 2015)

Awww, She is just so tiny, she can't weigh more than 2 or 3 pounds.


----------



## Cookie (Jan 11, 2015)

Awwww -  toooo cute - and so smart - high five!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 11, 2015)

Oh I loved this soooooooo much Seabreeze, thank you!!


----------



## Born2Travel (Jan 12, 2015)

WOW!  What a smart little pup!
She reminds me of a rescue dog, mostly Australian Sheppard, named Lucky, that I had many years ago.  Lucky was so smart she could've been a circus dog.  One day I decided to give her hand signals along with verbal commands.  Soon, we were going through her routine with just little movements of my fingers.  When the little kids in the neighborhood came around, I would show them Lucky and her tricks.  I'll never forget the day when I told the kids that Lucky could count.  I'd look at Lucky and say, "Lucky.  If you had one bone and I gave you one more bone, how many bones would you have?"  I'd move a finger, Lucky would bark.  I'd move a finger again and Lucky would bark again.  Two barks.  Moving on, I would then say, "Lucky. If you had 3 bones, and buried 2 bones, how many bones would you have left"?  Moving my finger, Lucky would bark once.  I'd say, "No Lucky, I think you would have 2 bones left."  The kids would jump up and down and say, "No, Mr. Andersen!  Lucky's right!  She'd have only 1 bone left!"  One little girl would hold up three fingers and say, "Three, take away two (folding two fingers down), leaves one bone left."  I'd scratch my head, rub my chin, and say, "Well, I'll be darned." Ü  Today, 20 years later, I can't help but wonder if those kids remember the dog that could add and subtract.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 12, 2015)

I'll bet they do, I would, as those are the best things of life  I was just thinking that a "dog or other animals" brain is a terrible thing to waste.  They are so smart, and I admire every pet-owner that takes the time to train them  Thanks for the neat story b2t


----------



## shedevil7953 (Jan 12, 2015)

What a dumplin!  That owner has spent a lot of time training that baby!


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 12, 2015)

She is so cute I can hardly stand it. Thanks, SB


----------



## avrp (Jan 12, 2015)

Thank you for sharing that, SeaBreeze. Too cute!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 15, 2015)

Here are some well-behaved and well-loved German Shepherds.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 15, 2015)

That was amazing Sheperds are so excellent anyway, but yeah, he is amazing with them


----------



## lovemylittleboy (Jan 18, 2015)

Mighty cute! Yorkies are so cute! When I was grooming I more more Yorkies than anything it seemed.


----------



## lovemylittleboy (Jan 18, 2015)

I love Shepherds! And Dobermans..................well all of them And Yes Pitbulls too!!!!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 18, 2015)

I had a neat friend in Bellingham that was a groomer  I just thought she was amazing a very knowledgeable.  You know sometimes how you remember the silliest things about people?  Well, she taught me how to blot my lipstick with my index finger, LOL!!  Just put your finger in like you're gonna suck on it and it makes a tiny ring of excess lipstick, then just wipe it off.  LOL!!  She said it always worked for her, LOL!


----------



## lovemylittleboy (Jan 18, 2015)

Well who would have thought! That is funny


----------



## Phoenix14 (Jan 19, 2015)

I want one


----------

